# Sad NGD



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My brother passed away suddenly las week. He was a life long bachelor and a loner. I knew he had an old Yamaha guitar that was my father's. I found it in his closet. It had a layer of dust and grime on it. You almost couldn't see the colour of the guitar. I had to wash it off. I wasn't worried about the water damage as I figured that the guitar was probably just a wall hanger. It is a red label Nippon Gakki FG-140. Once cleaned up I had to oil the tuners. A couple were seized. At some point two of them had been replaced. I'm sure the strings are at least 30 years old. It was detuned about two whole tones. I tuned it up and strummed a few chords. It sounds absolutely fantastic. I let it sit overnight. It had slacked off about a semi tone. I tuned it up again and it plays perfect, low action, just a bit of relief in the neck. It is remarkably easy to play. I will clean this thing up and restring it. It will give me a lot of enjoyment as I play it and remember both my brother and my father.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Condolences, bro. A beautiful keepsake, enjoy the sounds and the memories.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My condolences...


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

A bittersweet memory - I thank you for posting 
It is nice that guitars and music can be a vehicle for keeping our loved ones close to us 
Sending blessings to you and your family at this time


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My sympathies on your loss.

Great guitar, a keepsake.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sorry for you loss. Here's hoping that guitar will bring you many fond moments.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Bittersweet.

C


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your brother.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your brother I know that its never easy at this point in our lives as we start to age. And now you have something to remember members of your family so enjoy each note and may happy memories fill your heart and let you remember all the good times.and concrats on being the warmest spot in Canada yesterday.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorry about your brother. Nice that you have the guitar & the memories that it will help invoke.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

So so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences. Let all good memories come to you when you play the guitar


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss. I hope the cool little Yamaha brings peace & the fondest memories.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Those old Yamaha's are great guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Facing the reality of the finality of a loss is so difficult.
To all of your family, take very good care of each other.
My condolences.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, Kerry.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope the songs you play through that guitar bring you comfort.

My condolences.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That will be a beautiful way to keep those memories alive for you Kerry.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My condolences Kerry.

Nice keepsake and those red labels are supposed to be quite good guitars.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you everyone. This guitar is really bringing back some good memories. I started playing guitar on this guitar. My dad and I took group lessons and we shared the guitar. It was in a local school gymnasium with about a dozen students. I was around twelve years old. It’s always good when something good comes from something bad. It makes the bad much easier to deal with.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

And I must say this is one sweet sounding guitar. It is all laminate, spruce top, and mahogany sides. I don’t know how the laminate was constructed but it has definitely aged and opened up over it’s 52 years. I’m amazed at how well it has stood up over time. The top is dead flat. The neck is as good as any I’ve played. It has lots of bumps and bruises but they are just cosmetic. Structurally it is sound.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

It is nice how touching certain objects can take us back to another time and bring memories of people we have lost..
When that object is a guitar it is even sweeter.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

My Condolences to You and your Family.

Treasure that Keepsake.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

My sincere condolences. You have good memories with that guitar.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The story gets even better. I just got off the phone with one of my sisters. She said my dad taught her a couple of songs on that guitar as well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My deepest condolences. May that guitar ever take you back to better days.


----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Kerry.


----------

